# best tool cleaner



## imported_bob (Jul 1, 2008)

All of my tools are covered in disgusting grime that gets on everything when i use them, does anyone know a cleaning solution i can fill a bucket with, drop my tools in it, and they will be as good as new again?


----------



## vladimir (Jul 1, 2008)

try paint thinner but don't use anything near sparks


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

If you do any type of bucket-based cleaning, make sure to re-oil ratchets, etc when done, or they'll rust or seize instantly.  I usually remove persistant gunk by putting on the rubber gloves then wiping them down with brake cleaner sprayed on a paper towel.

--Bushytails


----------

